# Just a Little Patch of Weeds Farm 2013 Kidding Thread



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 23, 2013)

Just a Little Patch of Weeds Farm 2013 Kidding Thread

Three of my Nigerians are looking bred so here is the plan for the start of our year:

*Kalamity Jane* is scheduled to be at day 145 on February 14th so I am  hoping for  Valentines day babies!















*Reeses P Buttercup* is down for day 145 on February 15th.










*Spellbound* is scheduled for day 145 on March 7th.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 23, 2013)

Sweet babies in February. 
Love the bearded doe. Almost thought she was a buck till I read your comments.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yay for Valentine babies!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

love your goats!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 24, 2013)

I really like Reeses face---the shades of brown are very pretty.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 24, 2013)

Love all the goat colors, But that GRASS  Love that too!!! the girls look great, hope you have nice healthy kids.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 24, 2013)

Pretty does! Are these their first freshenings? Got pics of daddy?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 24, 2013)

These 3 are all second timers...

*Janie* chamosee with white, should technically be on her third kidding I think, but I know nothing about her first time. Jane was from a person that just had the goats for clearing property and once they were done, she came to me. She wasn't even really a pet at the time. Last year Janie had a really hard delivery and by the time I got home, the baby had passed. Beautiful black and white, blue eyed little doeling too. I was too worried about Jane, as she was pretty out of it, so she was carried into the laundry room and given some pretty intensive care and attention for the next few days. I did insist on milking her and boy! what a rodeo that was once she felt better. I refused to stop milking her until I felt she was used to it...She likes to sit on the milking cup and will even sit on her rump like a dog to get out of milking!  This year Janie is huge for her short little self so hopefully, instead of one large baby she will 2 smaller kids and no problems.  

*Reeses P Buttercup* chocolate buckskin, looks like someone sliced up a peanut butter cup and colored her face with it...She was a WILD thing! Not very tame at all, so I got her for half price...Funny thing is that she is the one I would have picked anyway because I loved her coloring. While she was pregnant last year, she would voluntarily jump onto the milkstand once I was done with Janie and so I would lock her in while she ate and touch her EVERYWHERE! Yep, I took total advantage. But she likes me now so we are good. She delivered 2 beautiful little doelings last year. One was black with a little white and blue eyes and one was chocolate brown with brown eyes. I kept Truffles(brown), but we sold Abby (black). They are my avatar. She had a really easy delivery and did fine on her own last year so I am hoping for more of the same this year...and of course I expect all girls again....Just in case she tries to say she didn't get the memo....
Last years babies






*Spellbound * buckskin, with moonspots and blue eyes. I bought her in milk last year, after she delivered 2 beautiful cream with dark spots, bucklings...I didn't get the boys, but I would have been all over them if I didn't want their mama. I needed more milk with 4 teens in the house, so I bought more goats. She was a bottle baby and I love that she is always trying to eat my studs off my pants or whatever. She is my new herd queen. She was milking like a champ when I dried her up in November for the holidays. I was hoping to breed her to Jax but that didn't work out and she has nearly silent heats so I bred her to Buck Naked for this year. I haven't seen signs of heat, but I think she has been getting larger so we'll see. She is due about 3 weeks after the first 2 girls. It is probably better that their kids get a few weeks head start on hers anyways, with her being the queen and all.

*Buck Naked* is my stud. He is mostly black with a little white, and blue eyes. (He really is dark black, but the pee on his face faded his nose to brown...and the flash was on too so you can't really tell, but his coat is really shiny). He gave me all girls last year so I told him I would really appreciate the same this year.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 24, 2013)

> But that GRASS


I know! Even though we are having a cross between nice and mucky weather, we have grass/weeds and the below freezing temps haven't wiped it out yet. We will likely get enough freezing weather shortly though and then we go right into straight up tulle fog for a couple months before spring decides to give us a break.....Everything will be brown and ugly for awhile.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a few pics from today...Just over 2 weeks to go!!!!!











About 5 weeks for this one.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 30, 2013)

They are pretty girls, can't wait for their babies to come so we can see the pics.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 1, 2013)

More pics from today

Jane nearly falling over just trying to scratch....she was literally wobbling!






Reese just filing up at the backyard buffet.





Spellbound taking off right when I had a great shot lined up...but you can see the start of her udder and her nice straight on the move, topline...





This is the most dignified, prim and proper of all my goats doing one of the most undignified things ever!!! Sniffing someone else's nanny berries and pondering the smell! 





I decided that I need to try and sell Truffles so I listed her on CL this morning.....Pretty girl! She is the softest of all of my goats. 





This is a nice pic of Buck Naked...I also listed him for sale....





And a not so nice pic of JAX...The boy won't stand still and the longer I try and get pics, the more in my face he gets wanting attention....I will have to have someone hold him to get a decent shot. He is also still covered in pee....yuck!


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 1, 2013)

Jax just wants you to smell as good as him. 
You have some pretty goats, those girls look ready to pop. Hope you get lots of pink.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 4, 2013)

Today Janie's hooha looks longer and she is holding her tail all wonky. We still have at least 10 days til day 145........

Reese, Spellbound and Janie were all standing up in a major headbutt fest for about 5 minutes today.......If they are trying to work out rank....I am a little bit confused....I think that Spell is the queen with Georgia in close second only because Georgia is a little more laid back, but she doesn't back down from any fight or challenge. Then Reese, then Janie because Janie is a follower...kind of. She wants to do her own thing, but she can't boss this group of girls around and they are more comfortable around people so they are above her now. Who knows? Silly goats can barely walk but they are standing up dancing around, crashing heads!  Oh yeah and Truffles  ...She is either just below her mom or below Janie....


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 8, 2013)

Todays update:

Janie is laying around, walking a little loose, acting close. Udder is looking very full. We should have 6 days left!






Reese should have 7 days left!






Spell still has a month.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 8, 2013)

Woohoo! Nice looking goats! where are you located? Also thinking PINK


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments.  

I am in central California.....

And yes....think lotsa pink please!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 9, 2013)

Today we gave all the goats ivermectin injections for lice.....Andy and Reese cried and I felt soooo bad. But the other girls had looser skin a decent patch of fat underneath  so I it didn't seem to sting them as bad.

Tomorrow we will do a DE dusting of the bedding in their current shelters. I can't get rid of the bedding because if I do the rain would cause mud in their shelters. Deep litter keeps them on dry ground for now.

We will also open up the straw for the kidding stall. We should be on just a 4 or 5 day countdown for kids so the 2 that should go soon will come to the kidding pen for dinner for the next few days to help familiarize them with it so they aren't afraid when they need to stay there for awhile.

Jane has very round sides....She always looks a little square but now it is just ridiculous....and cute!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 12, 2013)

Today leaves us a 2 day countdown to day 145 for Jane!........Her udder looks very heavy and full.












And we have a 3 days until Reese hits day 145.....


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 12, 2013)

WOW!  Reese looks about to pop!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 12, 2013)

Good luck!! I love your goats, they're so pretty!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 12, 2013)

I know you are getting excited! I sure am! 

So what do you think twins/triplets???? They are looking big alright!

Very pretty! Our cocoa looks like your truffles!


----------



## madcow (Feb 12, 2013)

I like the picture of Jane talking to you!  She was giving you what for wasn't she?  Boy, of the 3 all look ready to go any second! Can't wait for baby pictures.   You take really good pics by the way.


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeesh! Id guess trips for both does. MAYBE (big maybe) twins for Jane. Cant wait to see .


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 13, 2013)

Jane is telling me all about it! Last year Jane had one large baby that didn't make it....I am guessing smaller twins for her....she is huge compared to last year.

Last year Reese had twin does so I am thinking twins at least, but trips would be conceivable as she is bigger than last year by quite a bit too. She seems to have her skin stretched super tight. Poor girl! I feel so bad for her.  

Spelly isn't due for another 25 days or so....she had twin bucks last year so I am thinking at least twins, possible trips for her too. She is the widest of all my girls, but even with that she looks like she could be about the same as Reese.....She just has more room.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 13, 2013)

Hoping for nice healthy babies for you Tomorrow, thinking pink for you.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 13, 2013)

I think we still have a little time, but when I go to work tonight I will put the 2 girls in the garage pen just in case.

Today is day 144...







Day 143...






still a month away, just looking sexy....and preggers...


----------



## madcow (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 14, 2013)

So no Valentines babies...Durn! Here's tonights pics.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 16, 2013)

No babies yet, but poor Reese had several strong contractions while I was petting her and she is looking nervous. Jane looks the same as she did yesterday. When I took them out of the garage this morning to go out with the rest of the family, they ran out to out the pomegranate bush and were snacking on the last of the fallen fruit. They look like their legs are loose when they walk and Reese looks a bit open in her lady parts....


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 17, 2013)

Where are you that you can grow pomegranates????  I want some!


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 18, 2013)

Kids are here!

At 4:30 Sunday afternoon (I know it is now Monday) I went out to check on my girls because I had a few suspicions....Reese had some white goo and Jane was leaking fluid.....Brought them in to the garage and Reese just spent the next several hours whining and crying poor girl. 

Jane went into delivery mode around 5:30 but the baby was breech so I grabbed some hooves and helped out. Baby #2 was positioned correctly, but the fluid bag stopped progressing and Jane seemed to be starting to almost panic...so I broke the bag, grabbed some front feet and helped maneuver a big forehead around so she could deliver him. Last year Jane had a large single that didn't make it so I am especially glad I was here to help get both these kids out....and that she had 2 smaller kids....But they are chunky little monkeys! They have fat necks, square heads and Jane's sturdy legs.







Janes girl





Janes boy





Around 9:30 Reese went into delivery mode. She had a pretty rough delivery too. Last year she delivered twins by herself and we just showed up as they were getting dried off. Tonight she was crying and actively pushing, but not much going on. She finally presented some feet and a purple tongue...I grabbed the feet and got him out and quickly got up and swung him to get the fluid out of his airways. I was a little worried as he still ended up coughing like he had fluid in there for about half an hour or so. So far he is fine.  #2 came out like a special delivery water balloon. As of now no placenta on Reese so I am going to check her again in a minute. 






Reeses girl





Reeses twins getting double the love!





Jane ended up cleaning and feeding Reese's twins while she was busy. Reese seems to really have taken a liking to Jane's little girl too. I guess we've just got the Brady bunch thing going on around here! 






Bon...I am in California!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 18, 2013)

Cute babies!   So glad you were there to help them.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 18, 2013)

They are sooo cute!
I love the chocolate one!!


We have the same snazzy kennel panels! Don't you love them! We move ours all over the place for whatever we need them for. 
We have 15 panels and 3 gates...I wish I could get more!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrads, glad all is well.. and nothing wrong with two doing the clean up job


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 18, 2013)

All babies are adorable!  Why do the boys have to be the prettiest ones?  Jane's boy is so handsome! The chocolate one of Reese is cute too. Is the chocolate one the boy or girl? Glad you were there to help both mommas.


----------



## madcow (Feb 18, 2013)

They are so sweet!  The light colored one looks just like our little ET!  They are so cute!  All pygmies, or some ND?  You got quite jump in your herd size in 1 day!  Congratulations and sounds like you had matters "in hand" so to speak, with the deliveries!  Great going!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the congrats, but I have some sad news.

 I checked on Reese after I posted last night and nothing new was happening. It had been about 3 hours since she delivered and while I thought it was a long tome to wait for the placenta, everything looked fine otherwise. Reese was nibbling a little hay, a little grain, and lick, lick, licking Janes little girl so I went to bed. My DD came in this morning and said she thought that Reese was having another baby....NONONONO.....Sure enough she had one hoof sticking out and was cold and exhausted. I went in and the baby had her head backwards and only one foot forward. DD held Reese while I got everything sorted and out. I feel SOOOOO horrible that I let her down! It looked like she was pushing every now and then, but no feet or anything so I thought we were just waiting for the afterbirth. She is up and nursing the kids and I am sure she will be fine. I am going to do antibiotics of course and I took an extra heat lamp out to her. To top off that nightmare, the baby was a blue eyed buckskin doeling, from Reese (my best show type girl). I would like to get into showing in the next few years so she would have been a keeper! More than anything I need Reese to be OK, I absolutely love her, but that just adds to the disappointment.

Jane was taking are of all the kids this morning while Reese was in distress. I am thankful for so many things. Even when some things go wrong, there is always more to be thankful for. Like another doe that feeds your kids in a pinch.

madcow, they're all nigerians. Jane is my smallest doe and her bloodlines are a little older I think. But she is more sturdy than my more dairy type girls. 

marlow, the chocolate one is a boy. DD said that Reeses kids having such long legs are actually little giraffes and I had told Jane that her kids looked like kittens. I think the stork just got a little bit mixed up on his way here...

Southern, I love the panels, but they are so expensive. $400 for one kennel is a little bit pricey. I had originally bought it to be an Alcatraz for DH dogs. Satchel used to eat through every type of fencing you could come up with, except chain link, but these seemed sturdier than the chain link kennels available around here. Then we borrowed it for the pig. I decided that since no one was using it, I would save money on a kidding stall by using it. It is the perfect size for the 2 does, kids, and us in there to help.


Here is a pic of a kid party.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry about the lost one...and hope Reese recovers fully 

And congratulations on those very cute kids!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry about the lost kid.  Hope Reese recovers well. 


All the colorful ones are boys. 

But I guess if you have the market for boys it doesn't make a difference. Are you keeping any kids?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't plan on keeping any of these...maybe just the little blue eyed black girl  from Reese, for DS if he wants her since she looks like his baby from last year...I would have kept the lost one though. Reese has the nicest udder of all my girls, big teats, and a beautiful feminine face. I may be tempted to keep one from Spell, depending on what she has. 3 of my girls are buckskin (Reese is a chocolate buckskin) because that is my favorite color pattern and Spell has the added bonus of huge moonspots. I do like how sturdy Janes chamoisee doe is but she is a fussy one so far and Jane tends to be a little turd on a regular basis so I don't know if I want to perpetuate that temperament..... 

I checked out all the babies legs this morning after giving them a few hours to stretch out from their first day and they were still a little weak. Not as bad as last years babies, but I went ahead with the BoSe and hit the whole herd. I am feeling like we need to go with at least 3 times a year for both the copper and BoSe....It seemed like they lost some condition before the 6 months were up for those. I haven't tested my well water, it is much better than the town water, but I know that this area is known for high sulfur in the water, so I think it may prevent utilization of those minerals. I don't think any of the babies will need a second dose though. I did notice that Andy seems to eat a lot of minerals too. I don't know if it is just because he is bigger or if he has a higher need for them.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry about the lost doeling. Thats tough! Good job getting her out though and taking care of mom. And congrats on the rest of the healthy, happy kids!


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 18, 2013)

Beautiful babies, and I am sorry for your lose on the little doeling. At least Jane was there to help out with feeding.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 18, 2013)

They are cutie pies.  Great job.  Sorry about the lost one.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the congrats and condolences. It was really  intense....but you do what you have to in the moment you know.

The new babies are so cute. I kinda like the fat head little black and white boy. Oh and the chocolate boy has one small little moonspot on his hip. It is a tiny spot just a little lighter brown color.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 19, 2013)

Reese is fine today. Everyone is active. Fat headed little cow baby was taste testing the alfalfa already! Little Chamoisee girl always looks over her shoulder...such  little coquette! If only she were finer boned  she is a little too sturdy to look particularly feminine yet! Reeses kids are a little mellower at the moment. The little chocolate baby has a permanent spot under the heat lamp that has his name on it...whatever that is. In both the pics of him, you can see the little light brown moon spot on his hip. It kind of looks like a glare spot the cameras put on pics sometimes. The little blue eyed girl seems a little bit less fragile than her brother and was up checking stuff out. On her neck you can see the lighter spot that looks like a roanish type of spot, it is just a bunch of white hairs mixed in with the black in just one spot. All her other spots are pure white.

The last pics are a little washed out from the heat lamp light. 

Some pics from today....


----------



## madcow (Feb 19, 2013)

Talk about cuteness overload!  They are just adorable and I would love to pick every one of them up and snuggle with them!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 19, 2013)

oh they are all adorable....... I am so sorry you lost one, it is never easy......


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 22, 2013)

Pics from their first day outside. Baby goats are full of magic and shenanigans !!!!












He jumped right out of the pic here.....


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 22, 2013)

So cute!!!!  Love it when they get "air time"...our lambs do that and it is so much fun to watch


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 22, 2013)

I just love the tongue picture. That's too cute. So active. Makes me wish April was here already for my set of kids.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 8, 2013)

New babies!!!!!
 Spell had twins this morning. She had a buckskin with white boy and a blue eyed black with lotsa chocolate moonspots girl.


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 8, 2013)

TOO STINKING CUTE!  Baby goats with little milk mouths!  So sweet!!!


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 8, 2013)

cute! cute! cute!


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 8, 2013)

let me just say...


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 8, 2013)

X 2!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks! You can't see them in the pics because of the light, but the little girl has some killer chocolate spots all over. If I can, I really want to keep the little girl. The little boy is huge! And super sturdy like Janes kids. Nice and wide all the way through! I would love to keep him too but I already have 2 bucks. I am almost tempted to sell Jax instead, but I paid a lot for him and I really want his genetics.  

I am really liking Reeses little girl too.....I think I already have her sold....but I would like to keep her too. She is the friendliest of the first 4. Of course it is only when she wants me to pick her up to carry her out to mommy for breakfast, but still!


----------



## madcow (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay, sounds like you want to keep them all!  I have the same problem!  Good thing goats are so prolific at reproducing, because it gives us lots of choices, but sometimes the decisions are difficult to make.  Congratulations on the little moonspotted girl!  Can't wait to see more pictures of her so we can get a good look.  Little boy is a cutie too.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 9, 2013)

Haha! I know right?!

I really want to keep some girls from Reese and I love the blue eyes, but I need to pay house taxes....and the little blue eyed black girls sell so fast! I only offered her to one person, not even advertising yet , and I think they are going to take her. 

Spells kids are taking the bottle good, but boy I feel like a jerk! I felt so bad yesterday, sending her back out to the herd after she passed the placenta. I felt bad this morning too after milking her because she seems so sad. I will see if she wants to spend some time with them a little when I milk her again in a few hours. I would like her to be fond of them, just not enough to let them nurse. She didn't raise her kids last year as the place I bought her from, pulls and bottle feeds everyone. She didn't let these babies nurse even though they started to get up, but was very into cleaning them and talking to them. If I can keep her little girl, she could be buddies so that would be nice. 

The bigger babies were picking on the new little midgets this morning so I was glad to put the little monsters out! I didn't realize how much they had grown in 2 weeks!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 9, 2013)

I can't seem to get good pics of these 2. The little girl will not be still and the camera doesn't cooperate in poor lighting.


Spots!






Little boy!


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 9, 2013)

AWWW So cute!!!!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## madcow (Mar 10, 2013)

Just about the cutest kids I've seen!  Man, you should be very proud!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 10, 2013)

Janes kids just left to their new home. They were the cutest little stinkers!  The family came expecting to buy a the other sibling set but fell for the stinkers!  Actually the daughter had seen Chewbacca (the little girl) and thought she liked the looks of her from the pic. Then when they saw them running around and being wild, they were sold! I am glad. I really want the families to love the goats and it is easier when you just connect with one. 

The goats were not wanting to be caught of course, but once caught, they were calm and fine being loved on because they really are used to it...they just pretend to be wild things!

They weren't on bottles and left with that understanding. I had tried to give the babies bottles, but they refused. I was trying harder to get the other sibling set on bottles though, since they were the ones I thought they were going to take.... But my original plan had been to let moms raise the babies. I changed my mind. I would still want moms to raise any bucks I planned on keeping, but I think the bottle raised does are a better way to go. 

I hope to hear back good things... 

Thanks for the "awe cutes!" but as hard as I worked to make them cute   I think I ought to give just a little credit to the moms and dad!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (May 23, 2013)

Georgia should be ready to go any time now. For the next breeding date, day 145 is on May 30th. The other day I think all the kids were having a dance party in there. Her sides were all moving like crazy and little hooves were kicking my hand. She walks around with her hackles up and doesn't walk very far before taking a break. It takes 2 breaks to walk the 150 feet up to the garage every day. I will keep you posted!


----------



## mtocih (May 25, 2013)

I just read this post from first to end.  What adorable babies!  And they have some beautiful moms.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (May 25, 2013)

Thanks! 

Georgia had quads the last 2 years so I am waiting to see what we get this year! She is absolutely huge!


----------



## Fluffygal (May 28, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> Georgia should be ready t go any time now. For the next breeding date, day 145 is on May 30th. The other day I think all the kids were having a dance party in there. Her sides were all moving like crazy and little hooves were kicking my hand. She walks around with her hackles up and doesn't walk very far before taking a break. It takes 2 breaks to walk the 150 feet up to the garage every day. I will keep you posted!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4649_dsc05083.jpg


WOW she is gonna explode! Hope the babies come soon.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 28, 2013)

Good luck with Georgia!!!!  I have been waiting to hear what she has, lol, she has got to be the biggest goat I have ever seen!!!!  
I will be waiting for the good news and of course pics!!!!


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Jun 9, 2013)

Just read the whole thread, oooo sweet.  How's Georgia?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 9, 2013)

Georgia is bigger than my house right about now. I think she superglued the kids in place so they don't fall out! 

I am afraid that we are waiting on the Friday the 14th for the next day 145...... I hope she keeps that long if that is when she should. I would rather not have premies, but wow! I can't imagine. 

I had twins myself and was huge, but not in 100 degree summer. I will definitely not breed my girls for kidding this late in the year again. I like the feb/march kidding times better. 

Aside from not being able to breath when she lays down and having to stretch her back leg out to the side just to get there she is doing OK. She did stumble a little this morning. 

I really love this girls temperament. She is so mellow and quietly friendly. She enjoys scratches any and everywhere, but makes it clear that she REALLY appreciates the scratches on her rump and back legs, places she sooo can't reach on her own right now. If she gets any bigger she will definitely need a skateboard to get around but any closer to the ground and I won't be able to even get the skateboard under her. 

I might try and shave her up but I hate to stress her out. I have been hosing down the girls favorite shady spots to help keep them cooler in this heat.

Thanks for asking about her...I will let all her know she has folks waiting on her good news, cigars in hand, ready to celebrate  .......and of course I will let all my friends on here know when she finally blows!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 9, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> Georgia is bigger than my house right about now. I think she superglued the kids in place so they don't fall out!
> 
> I am afraid that we are waiting on the Friday the 14th for the next day 145...... I hope she keeps that long if that is when she should. I would rather not have premies, but wow! I can't imagine.
> 
> ...


----------



## meme (Jun 9, 2013)

How many does she have in there?!? Poor girl! I can't wait to see what she has.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 13, 2013)

I thought I would share a new top view...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 14, 2013)

At this point I am thinking she might have a mini VW bug in there full of a dozen miniature clowns....If anything at all.


----------



## madcow (Jun 14, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> At this point I am thinking she might have a mini VW bug in there full of a dozen miniature clowns....If anything at all.


Now that's funny!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 15, 2013)

Georgia is crying to night. She normally loves attention, but is very quiet. Tonight she started making noise as soon as we brought her to the garage. No goop or anything and she looks tighter than some of the times I have checked on her in the last few weeks. I told her to wait till I get home in the morning at least....DD is going to check on her in the morning.  I hope she waits til I get back.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 16, 2013)

Yep she had a car full of clowns in there!  

She had quads!  

Three does and a buck.







She had them outside in the sand while we were at the store. 

I have to work tonight so I am going to worry all night.........


----------



## Missy (Jun 16, 2013)

Too cute! Congrats they are adorable.    I will be awaiting more pics!


----------



## cindyg (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG, don't think it gets much better than that!  Hard to believe she had all those kids in there, even with how big she was.  Congratulations!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 16, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jun 16, 2013)

Super adorabe babies. congrats


----------



## mariyajohnson01 (Jun 19, 2013)

Love all the goat colors, But that GRASS droolin Love that too!!! the girls look great, hope you have nice healthy kids.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 19, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone! They are much cuter in person. 

Georgia is a very devoted mother. She was waking the babies to eat the first day if she thought they were sleeping too long. She hadn't eaten any of her hay. First one baby was asleep on the flake, then I saw 2. So I gave her a different one and she chowed down. 

I took the babies out to Georgia in the back yesterday after they were inside for a few hours to cool off during the hottest part of the day. I had her come out of the pen to feed them, but she went back to the gate and wanted in. I let her take the babies in with the whole herd and boy did she tell the herd what was what! She turned into mama lion. I believe she was the herd queen before I got her. Here, she didn't fight for the queen spot, but if you start it, she will finish it! She doesn't take fussing from anyone. Of course we have some other very jealous little girls out there.


----------

